# I don't know what to do about Post-Secondary! Help!



## Statik (12 Mar 2013)

Hey guys, so I have my heart set out on joining the Infantry (as infantry soldier) when I graduate highschool (I’m in grade 10 right now). I’ve kept my mind open and looked into vehicle tech, combat engineer, and med tech, but nothing has interested me as much as infantry soldier. My problem is post-secondary. I ideally want to apply early in my grade 12 year, hopefully get accepted around graduation time, and to go BMQ around late summer/fall (I know the chances of that are slim, but that’s just the ideal situation). But I don’t know what to do about post-secondary. If I had to go to school, I would be interested in something such has heavy mechanics, yet I’m not very interested in vehicle tech in the army. I know it’s important to get an education while you’re young, but I don’t know how to go about that, because I want to join the regular forces as infantry soldier, but don’t know how I could do that, and still get the education I need. Any advice/opinions will be appreciated! Thanks!

P.S. The way I’ve always thought it is “I’ve always hated school, and I’ve always wanted to do career in the forces, so that way I won’t need post-secondary”. But I don’t know if that’s still a valid option to be thinking.


----------



## mj_lover (12 Mar 2013)

if your open to heavy equip. tech. by all means, get your red seal endorsement, will take 3-4 years of apprenticeship, but its a great back up to the military, which is by no means a fast process. You can always quit your job when you get a call if you decide you don't really care for your ticket

you also make decent money in heavy equipt. so it beneficial for saving/getting your stuff together too!


----------



## fhg1893 (12 Mar 2013)

What is the question that you're asking exactly?  You're in grade 10, and you don't want to go to post-secondary school so you're going to join the Canadian Forces as an infantier, so that you don't have to go to school to have a career?  

You want to know about the consequences?  What exactly?


----------



## SeR (12 Mar 2013)

Statik said:
			
		

> The way I’ve always thought it is “I’ve always hated school, and I’ve always wanted to do career in the forces, so that way I won’t need post-secondary”. But *I don’t know if that’s still a valid option* to be thinking.



Many people who join the Forces as NCMs do not have any post-secondary education. It will certainly not hold you back if you don't have a degree, but having one will make you more competitive.

Have a read through this forum, since it is practicaly identical to this one:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109758/post-1215431/topicseen.html#new


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Mar 2013)

You should probably address your concerns about post-secondary with your school's guidance dept, as that is what they are paid to do (ostensibly) GUIDE students.  As far as your "ideal" timeline, don't count on it happening quickly, and be prepared for the very likely possibility you won't get in.  The CF isn't an employment agency, there is no guarantee that you will be hired.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> Many people who join the Forces as NCMs do not have any post-secondary education. It will certainly not hold you back if you don't have a degree, but having one will make you more competitive.





			
				Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You should probably address your concerns about post-secondary with your school's guidance dept, as that is what they are paid to do (ostensibly) GUIDE students ....


Good points both  :nod:


----------



## dent67 (13 Mar 2013)

Go to school. That is all I can say. It's one thing you will never regret, how many people say that they wish they had never gone to university or college.   You may hate it while you're there but at the end you have something that opens a lot of doors.  Don't limit your options, what if they find a rare heart condition on your medical that prevents you from joining? If you have an education it gives you something to fall back on.


----------



## SentryMAn (13 Mar 2013)

one last thing to understand, you WILL be in school if you enter the CF.  You will continue to learn throughout your career by going on career courses for each level you attain.

If you do not like the idea of Serv Tech in the army, what about a "Serv Tech" in the Air Force or Navy?

Either way I would start constructing a Plan B/C/D and an "if the sh&* hits the fan" plan as back ups to what you want.

When I graduated HS and decided on University, I thought 10 years out I'd be rolling in cash like a rapper on Friday night of the Grammies.   Life teaches you some hard lessons if you aren't always on the look out.


----------



## NavyHopeful (13 Mar 2013)

Stay in school.  It never hurts to have multiple avenues in which your career can take you.

Case in point:  I attended college, studying the Law Clerk program, and worked for 3 years or so as a law clerk, before making the jump (at 29) to Weapons Engineering Tech with the Navy.  Now, I am doing something that is hardly close to what I went to college for, but I still have my college diploma to fall back on if "bad" things happen and I am no longer able to work in the Navy.

There is no rule that says you have to join the CF right out of high school.  Sure, it's ideal, but I know a bunch of guys and girls who have joined the military as a second or even third career choice, and have been on course with candidates at basic training who were in their late 40s or even early 50s.

Make sure you know what you are getting into, as well.  You say you don't like school, but I can tell you that, no matter which trade you pick, there are ALWAYS courses to be loaded on.  And with those courses, there are usually classroom portions to those courses.  I know a few guys who joined my trade, saying they hated school, only to find out that a fair portion of our training is classroom-based.

Bottom line:  You have to do what's right for YOU.  The best way to determine that, is to sit down, and weigh the pros and cons of your decisions.  My suggestion would be to make a list of your options, and write down the good parts to the decision and the bad parts of the decision.  And, for the love of all that is edible, BE HARSHLY HONEST!!!  Do not be biased towards any of the choices.  Play "Devil's Advocate" with yourself, or have someone that is removed from the decision (like a friend or family member) go over the options with you.  If you are honest with your decisions, you will be able to make a properly informed decision as to where you want your life to go.

Good luck, and never be afraid to ask questions.  Just make sure that they are the RIGHT questions.

Cheers,

Rev


----------



## Statik (13 Mar 2013)

Alright guys. Thanks for the answers. I guess when I made this post I was hoping for an answer like “Join the forces, you should get in, and you don’t really need post-secondary.” But I see how I’m not going to get that answer. I’m probably just going to have to weigh the pros and cons of each, and if need be get help. I’m still leaning towards joining inf right out of highschool, but setting up a plan B incase a military career falls through for whatever reason. Thanks for the answers again.


----------



## dimsum (13 Mar 2013)

Statik said:
			
		

> Alright guys. Thanks for the answers. I guess when I made this post I was hoping for an answer like “Join the forces, you should get in, and you don’t really need post-secondary.” But I see how I’m not going to get that answer.



Of course not.  It's never a good idea to limit your options in life.   As others have noted, joining the CAF will mean tons more courses whether Officer or NCM.


----------



## fhg1893 (13 Mar 2013)

Statik said:
			
		

> Alright guys. Thanks for the answers. I guess when I made this post I was hoping for an answer like “Join the forces, you should get in, and you don’t really need post-secondary.” But I see how I’m not going to get that answer. I’m probably just going to have to weigh the pros and cons of each, and if need be get help. I’m still leaning towards joining inf right out of highschool, but setting up a plan B incase a military career falls through for whatever reason. Thanks for the answers again.



Well, if you think the risk is acceptable, go for it.  There are plenty of people who don't have post-secondary, and have very successful careers.  Bill Gates dropped out of Harvard to found Microsoft.  I suppose it bears mention that he did go to Harvard, even if he didn't finish.  What we suggest is that you remember that for every Bill Gates their are untold hordes of people who try, and ultimately fail. 

It's YOUR life, and only you can chose what's right for you.  All we can do is add background and data for you to consider in your decision.  If you ultimately choose to go a different way, perhaps it will work out for you, maybe better than you could imagine.  However, what sticks in my craw is, "what will you do if you don't succeed?"  Would Harvard have agreed to take back Bill Gates if Microsoft had failed?  Maybe.  Maybe not.  It's entirely up to you whether you choose to take this question into consideration.  It's your life, and at the end of the day, it's yourself you have to answer to.

Those of us who know, know that these:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109741.0.html are closer to reality than they are fiction.


----------



## blackberet17 (13 Mar 2013)

As a former teacher, and someone who's changed careers three times in the last 15 years, and decided at 35 to join the CF as a Reservist, let me add my :2c:

At minimum, finish high school. That's a no brainer, as you know.

Have you thought of joining the Reserves? It would give you an idea of what's involved. You may not like drill or being yelled at, or doing PT. It'll also give you some income while finishing high school, and while attending a post-secondary institution, if such is your choice down the road.

In a way, a bit of having your cake, and a mouthful of it or two as well.

As others have said, having a few plans is your best plan. Don't restrict yourself to having your heart set on joining the CF - let alone the Reg Force - straight out of high school. Robbie Burns once said:

The best laid schemes o' mice an' men
Gang aft a-gley,
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain,
For promised joy.

In other words, even the best plan can go to $hit in a hurry.

Best of luck, young lad...


----------



## Statik (13 Mar 2013)

Yeah, my main concern is me not making it into the forces, or something falling through. I've wanted to join the forces for the reason that I've always wanted to do something exiting with my life. To be honest, I would _like_ to be deployed somewhere oversees. It might sound pretty stupid, but as I stand right now, I would like to see action. And I don't want to be stuck just getting up, going to work, then going home, rinse and repeat. 

I guess my question has turned into, if the S*** hits the fan, and for some reason, I can't have a career in the forces, how much harder would it be for me to go to post secondary (doing a trade) after the fact?


----------



## NavyHopeful (14 Mar 2013)

Statik said:
			
		

> Yeah, my main concern is me not making it into the forces, or something falling through. I've wanted to join the forces for the reason that I've always wanted to do something exiting with my life. To be honest, I would _like_ to be deployed somewhere oversees. It might sound pretty stupid, but as I stand right now, I would like to see action. And I don't want to be stuck just getting up, going to work, then going home, rinse and repeat.
> 
> I guess my question has turned into, if the S*** hits the fan, and for some reason, I can't have a career in the forces, how much harder would it be for me to go to post secondary (doing a trade) after the fact?



In all honesty, it can't HURT your chances...  But it may jade your outlook a little.

The Reserves idea is a good plan, too.  It will allow you to do both at the same time, and you may like it and wish to transfer, or you may not want to carry on with one or the other, which will give you the option.

In any case, I stand by what I said before:  Get the info, and weigh your options objectively.

Good luck!

Rev


----------



## TechLife (26 Mar 2013)

Statik said:
			
		

> Yeah, my main concern is me not making it into the forces, or something falling through. I've wanted to join the forces for the reason that I've always wanted to do something exiting with my life. To be honest, I would _like_ to be deployed somewhere oversees. It might sound pretty stupid, but as I stand right now, I would like to see action. And I don't want to be stuck just getting up, going to work, then going home, rinse and repeat.
> 
> I guess my question has turned into, if the S*** hits the fan, and for some reason, I can't have a career in the forces, how much harder would it be for me to go to post secondary (doing a trade) after the fact?



I understand the desire to not pursue post-secondary education as I did the same thing, although I did take 4 years off after highschool before applying for the Forces. Unfortunately whether or not you decide to go to school or join the military it's really the same thing. I spent 3 years training for my career as a technician, which.. ironically is actually a year long than it would have been had I gone to College for the same thing.

I know Infantry is certainly different in some ways, but there is still a lot of training involved reguardless of trade. Most training is also done in a classroom environment not much different than that of a college. That being said, limiting your options is never a good idea, fortunately there are a ton of trades in our line of work that will give you the skills you need even after retirement to get a job civilian side. Do some research into these trades, you may be pleasantly surprised what you stumble upon.

Not attempting to deter you from joining as an Infantier, as they are one of the essential backbones of this organization. I do suggest however, in the 2 years you have left of highschool I would be doing a great deal of research into said trade. The dreams so many have that they will join the Infantry and go overseas immediately after basic training to fight in a Hollywood style war is simply an unrealistic view (reguarding your comment of wanting to see "action" or you would be dissapointed). There is a lot of sitting around in any trade, as well as going to work from 8-5 (like any other job). 

It's always nice to see people interested in joining, just be sure you do your research and join for the right reasons (not just so you don't have to go to school).

Just my  :2c:


----------



## SentryMAn (27 Mar 2013)

Just so the OP understands, the Infantry as I've always seen them is more an Arm or a leg not the back bone.  The back bone of the military as I've viewed it would be the countless number of support trades that make sure the Combat arms have what they need and can do the job they trained so hard to do.

Opinions may vary on this, and this is just my opinion.  

Make sure to always have 2-3 plans for your life, it's nice to have one plan to focus on, but I've lived enough to know that life sends you curve balls and puts it outside the box a lot of the time. You almost never see life putting the ball right down the middle.


----------



## blackberet17 (27 Mar 2013)

Statik said:
			
		

> I guess my question has turned into, if the S*** hits the fan, and for some reason, I can't have a career in the forces, how much harder would it be for me to go to post secondary (doing a trade) after the fact?



$hit will invariably hit the fan, it's like tornadoes and trailer parks, strange attraction for some reason...

Here's something to consider. If, let's say, you join the Reserves. And you decide to attend a post-secondary institution. The CF will assist you with said education. It's not thousands upon thousands of dollars, but it is something to help with a portion of the costs. I don't know specifics or the limits (do they cover trades, or just university?), so something to discuss with someone at the CFRC. I only mention it because some of the guys at my Regiment are doing just that, attending a PSI and receiving some money in return from the CF.

Again, ask your recruiter about it.


----------

